# Dual Citizenship for USA born children



## hand4b (Jul 28, 2013)

My 27 year old son was born in the USA and is now in the Philippines vacationing. He loves the country and now wants to acquire dual citizenship. We, the parents, are Filipinos and were already naturalized US citizens when he was born. What are the requirements and processes that he or we need to go through in order for him to acquire a dual citizenship status while he is still in the Philippines?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dual citizenship*



hand4b said:


> My 27 year old son was born in the USA and is now in the Philippines vacationing. He loves the country and now wants to acquire dual citizenship. We, the parents, are Filipinos and were already naturalized US citizens when he was born. What are the requirements and processes that he or we need to go through in order for him to acquire a dual citizenship status while he is still in the Philippines?


It looks possible here's a short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website, this site is difficult to find answers at times, I had a short cut from a previous posting ans saved it.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - IMMIGRANTS


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

hand4b said:


> My 27 year old son was born in the USA and is now in the Philippines vacationing. He loves the country and now wants to acquire dual citizenship. We, the parents, are Filipinos and were already naturalized US citizens when he was born. What are the requirements and processes that he or we need to go through in order for him to acquire a dual citizenship status while he is still in the Philippines?


There may be a problem with this. According to the US Constitution, it is forbidden for a US Citizen, especially one born in the USA, to swear allegiance to any other sovereign country. Therefore dual citizenship would be denied plus he could possibly lose any government benefits that he might receive. Now a Native Filipino, born in the Philippines, immigrating to the US, becoming a citizen, they are permitted to have dual citizenship, which takes 5 years and it does help them if they own land in the Philippines.

He could renounce his US citizenship and apply for Philippine Citizenship which would take 3 to 5 years, but think of it...America does have greater opportunity than in the Philippines, plus he will have the opportunity to bring to America, a Filipino spouse, PROVIDED he has an income of greater than $25,000 a year and owns a house in America.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Technically, he is dual citizen...US by birth and Filipino by virtue of the parents citizenship.


See notes below from US Immigration Support...


Dual Citizenship: The U.S. government allows dual citizenship. United States law recognizes U.S. Dual Citizenship, but the U.S. government does not encourage it is as a matter of policy due to the problems that may arise from it. It is important to understand that a foreign citizen does NOT lose his or her citizenship when becoming a U.S. citizen. An individual that becomes a U.S. citizen through naturalization may keep his or her original citizenship. However, as some countries do not recognize dual citizenship, it is important to consider it carefully before applying for U.S. citizenship. 

Dual citizenship is a complex issue and it is important to understand that there are not only benefits but also obligations that comes with being a dual citizen. Being a citizen of two countries means that you need to obey the laws of both countries, which may include paying taxes and serving in the military. The "United States Dual Citizenship Guide"explains these issues in detail. 

Note: The "United States Dual Citizenship Guide" is an information guide. It does not contain specific information on how to apply for U.S. citizenship. For U.S. citizenship application requirements and procedures you should order the "U.S. Citizenship Information and Application Guide."


----------



## hand4b (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

